# Empire Total War Rundenzahl pro Jahr ändern



## resu223 (28. August 2013)

*Empire Total War Rundenzahl pro Jahr ändern*

Hallo alle zusammen, ich habe nach längerer Zeit mal wieder Empire Total War rausgekramt und weiss nu nicht mehr wie man die Rundenzahl pro Jahr in der Kampagne verändern kann.
Sprich normal sind 2 Runden pro Jahr, ich wollte es aber verlängern.
Kann mir einer von euch weiterhelfen??
Dank im voraus!

Grüße resu223


----------



## matteo92 (28. August 2013)

Schauh am besten mal im Total War Center vorbei da gibt's massig Mods unter anderem auch für dein problem.


----------

